# Hypnotherapist? Eric/Mike



## Tess McIntosh (Feb 25, 2001)

Thought maybe Eric or Mike might be able to answer this question . . .or if anyone else knows.I having been thinking about going back to seeing a therapist and wanted to find out about how to find a good hypnotherapist? (in San Francisco) Any ideas?I am assuming that you can work on a number of issues using hypnotherapy? If I did this would it matter that I am doing the tapes at the same time?Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2001)

Hi Tess,I would do a search of hypnotherapy organisations who have provided recognised training as ask then for a list of practitioners for you to approach.If the therapist knows what they are doing, then they should be able to dove-tail their processes without impacting the tapes.AZ might be able to help on this one.Also I posted questions to ask a therapist, it was geared to IBS, but some of the questions would be relevant to ask, how long have they practiced, do they speacilise, etc.Do a search on my posts Questions to ask, if you can't find it I will search or resubmit for you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here you go Tess....Is this what you meant, Mike?Q: How Long have you been practicing?Reason: Ask this question, because no matter how good a training school is, the experience in the field is also agreat teacher. I personally would not allow anyone who had not practiced full time for a minimum of 2 years totreat IBS. Why ? Simply because it is a complex complaint, and there is no such thing as a typical IBS patient,so experience in the subject as well as hypnosis is needed.Q: Where did you train, and for how long ?Reason: There are many training organisations, some offer postal correspondence courses(!), several weekendstraining and some months or years. I do not understand how a thing like hypnosis can be taught through thepost, when it took me nearly 3 years plus an additional 12 months in service training. The same for weekend courses. If a therapist says it took them 2 years, for example, then find out if it was part time training, or fulltime. Also ask about the school that they trained with. There are many wonderfully impressive soundingorganisations that sound good, but offer little. Donï¿½t be afraid to ask questions about the college or school, andthen make enquiries about it.Q: Who are you insured with ?Reason: All therapists should have adequate insurance cover. In reality hypnosis is so safe and gentle itsmoney for old rope for the insurance companies, but valuable all the same, just in case!Q: Can I see your insurance certificate ?Reason: They should have it at hand. If they donï¿½t have it close by when you ask - be warned!Q: Can you help sufferers with IBS?Reason: Ask the question. If they canï¿½t then donï¿½t waste your time, if they say they will try it, move away,find someone else.Q: Please explain what I IBS is to me?Reason: IBS is a functional digestive disorder with multiple symptomatolgy.Symptoms vary, there is no atypical client. Ask them to name 8 symptoms - if they know their stuff, they shouldeasily be able to do this. If they donï¿½t ask you if you have been examined and diagnosed by your doctor, thendonï¿½t use them. IBS cannot be self diagnosed, the therapist should know that. Ask the therapist what the threevariations of IBS are ( D - Functional Diarrhoea, C: Spastic Colon or Constipation, PFMD - Primary ForgutMotility Disorder - which is an alteration between C & D )Q: How many sessions will it take?Reason: You need to know this to help you budget. IBS should be improving after 2 sessions and bemuch better by 5. Weekly sessions should not be taken, since the subconscious mind has to learn the newprocesses of education.Q: How much will it cost ?Reason: Obvious question. In the UK I receive patients that are paid for by their doctor as well as privatepatients. This varies throughout the country. And I expect State to State. As a rule of thumb, be cautious aboutparting with money up front.Q: Where do the sessions take place ?Reason: Do they have their own surgery, or is it their home or yours? Never be afraid to take someonewith you. Also always have someone in the house if you invite people to your home. Most people are decenttypes, but you can never be sure.Q: How Long are the sessions ?Reason: Session can last from 1 hour to 2 hours. I always try and deal with the session in the allotted hour.Q: Do I have to pay any money up front ?Reason: See above. Why should you?Q: Do you receive an audio tape of the session?Reason: Simply because you know that the process will be speeded up if you are given an audio tape ofthe session you have just taken. While pre-recorded tapes are all well and good, they rarely reflect the sessionyou will have just taken. Even if the quality is not brilliant and there are background noises, your subconsciouswill recognise them and this will add to your comfort level.Q: What are your success rates with IBSReason: You need to know that the money you spend, time and effort you take, that you stand a goodchance of success.Q: Do you have letters from past clients that I can see?Reason: At least it will show that he/she has helped others in the past.Q: Do they offer a Pre-Session Consultation and at what cost.Reason: All clients are different. How do they propose to gather information about you, and be preparedfor you if this is not done. Some therapists offer free first consultations, other donï¿½t. Remember nothing is free,so donï¿½t go for the first offer.Questions to ask yourselfid you feel comfortable with the Hypnotherapist ?Were all your questions answered to your satisfaction ?What was your instinct about the therapist ?Is there easy parking spaces. ?Is parking free. ?Are the premises easily accessible ?Are the premises neat & tidy ?While you were talking to the Hypnotherapist- were you distracted or was the therapist interrupted. ?Was the building relatively quite - you donï¿½t need distractions when having therapy.Ask around - do your friends know of any therapists.Can your doctor recommend a Hypnotherapist ?Finally - if you feel comfortable with it all then consider going ahead. If not, find another and start all overagain! After all, its your time and your money, and your health.Costs for Hypnotherapy treatment can vary massivelyPlease email TimeLineServices###compuserve.com if you require any further information. If you require detailsabout the audio tapes, please enter Audio Tapes in the subject line.RegardsMike------------------Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

OOPs..the above response was from this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum14/HTML/002929.html Also, for information on hypnotherapists, Eric recommends this site: www.aaph.org A while back, a clinical hypnotherapist who practises in your area, and who was trained in IBS, came on briefly on the BB. But she did not stick around. Here is the thread from the Products archives for that info; don't know if it would still be relevant! : http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum5/HTML/000080.html Many on the BB have had tremendous success with Mike's tapes because of the method he uses which may be different from other therapists who treat IBS. Mike has treated thousands of us IBSers with very positive results...and has clinical trials as well..Take care...Hope this information helps you a bit...







------------------Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 04-28-2001).]


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Marilyn, my metacrawler research turned up a clinic called "Mind over Matter" operated by Susan Bishop in Pacifica Ca, just outside San Fran. She has a web page at http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/tbish/index.htm Sure hope this helps, Norb


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Oops.[This message has been edited by norbert46 (edited 04-28-2001).]


----------



## Tess McIntosh (Feb 25, 2001)

Thanks for the responses! Your all great!


----------

